

Video: 464XLAT live demo (making IPv4-only apps work over IPv6-only networks) - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2013/04/video-464xlat-live-demo-at-world-ipv6-congress-in-paris/

======
danyork
The cool part about this is that mobile network operators can potentially move
their networks to IPv6-only and still support applications like Skype that are
still IPv4-only. Yes, this was a demo of pre-production code, so it has to get
out there into the actual devices. And the code was only for Android, so it
needs to be for other devices, too.

So yes, this is not a solution that will happen _today_ , but is shows the
path for how a solution can be found to let operators move their networks to
IPv6 even if app vendors aren't ready/willing to make the move.

